# The greasy girls solution!!!!



## Hilly (May 29, 2009)

So I have oily skin. yuck, hate it, over it. 
Because of this, bangs are never successful because when my hair touches my skin, the bangs clump and look dirty. Yuck!

I have discovered KMS California- Hair Play makeover Spray. It's basically dry shampoo that comes out like a hair spray. It is AMAZING. I can have bangs again! Seriously, I carry this ish around with me in my purse. 

AMEN!!!


----------



## clslvr6spd (May 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hilly* 

 
_So I have oily skin. yuck, hate it, over it. 
Because of this, bangs are never successful because when my hair touches my skin, the bangs clump and look dirty. Yuck!

I have discovered KMS California- Hair Play makeover Spray. It's basically dry shampoo that comes out like a hair spray. It is AMAZING. I can have bangs again! Seriously, I carry this ish around with me in my purse. 

AMEN!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I freaking love this shit, I try and get all my clients to use it!

Its the best for when you are lazy and don't want to wash your hair!


----------



## AliVix1 (May 30, 2009)

i had something like this from bumble and bumble but didnt like it... i def gotta try this tho!


----------



## BeautyPsycho (May 31, 2009)

How much and where can I find this? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've never heard about it.. 
off to search on ebay lol


----------



## Simply Elegant (May 31, 2009)

I love everything by KMS I've tried so I'm sure it's awesome.


----------



## Cinci (May 31, 2009)

I just ordered it from sleekhair.com for 13.59 plus shipping..  i also ordered the Batiste Dry Shampoo to make it a bit more worth while for the shipping (5.99)


----------



## BeautyPsycho (May 31, 2009)

I just ordered it on ebay... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It was around $16-17 with shipping.
Can't wait to get it, I hate my oily hair... sometimes it gets greasy withing hours. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



However, I've noticed that it doesn't get so oily anymore, because of the Paul Mitchell Tea tree special shampoo 
Tea Tree Special ShampooÂ
It cleans my hair so well, without stripping it down, it doesn't leave it dry or anything- I highly recommend it. And tingly sensation it gives is so cool! It lasts even after you wash your hair (while you're drying it).


----------



## Cinci (May 31, 2009)

Oh great, i'm glad to hear that the tea tree shampoo/conditioner is working well for you.. I just bought 2 of the 1L bottles of it.. I used to use it when i was 15 or so, and just decided to go back to it


----------



## BeautyPsycho (May 31, 2009)

I don't have conditioner, I only got shampoo and I love, love, love it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have so many other conditioners that I really don't need that one right now. Or do I?


----------



## kaexbabey (May 31, 2009)

i'll be on the lookout for this =]


----------



## ruthless (Jun 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AliVix1* 

 
_i had something like this from bumble and bumble but didnt like it... i def gotta try this tho!_

 
I have one from bumble & bumble, it's coloured -it will literally paint your bathroom walls. I wasn't a big fan either


----------



## Cinci (Jul 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BeautyPsycho* 

 
_I don't have conditioner, I only got shampoo and I love, love, love it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have so many other conditioners that I really don't need that one right now. Or do I? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I like it!  it doesn't weigh my hair down...  I have really long hair though, with very oily roots and dry ends...  (Thats what i get for bleaching my hair!)  Anyways, I use Paul Mitchell Tea Tree conditioner for my everyday conditioner, but for days when I want my ends nice and sleek, I switch to S Factor Serious Conditioner..  which can weight my hair down a bit more....  it's a trade off I guess!

P.S.   I have tried both the Makeover Spray and the Batiste stuff and I must say they do work well (i think I like the batiste a bit better).  It doesnt get rid of _all_ the oily-ness (i have stupidly oily hair & skin) but on nights that we go out after work it does save me from having to have another shower before we go!


----------



## Julez (Aug 2, 2009)

I would recommend that you get your bangs cut thicker, maybe have them cut a half inch or so back into the top of your head/crown so the bangs don't look so clumped and oily when that happens. My hair, especially the bangs, would become grotesquely oily as well so I got them cut thicker with more hair in the section and it REALLY helped.

Just a tip! :]


----------



## Meisje (Aug 12, 2009)

I got this kind of stuff from Sephora but that particular brand was horrible. It smelled like Aqua Net.

I use plain baby powder to degrease my hair. I try not to inhale it, though.


----------



## RedRibbon (Aug 12, 2009)

If you get Batiste dry shampoo in America then test it out, it's the best known dry shampoo in England, its only about £2 a bottle and it's really really good.


----------



## stephlovesmac (Aug 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AliVix1* 

 
_i had something like this from bumble and bumble but didnt like it... i def gotta try this tho!_

 
Amen to that! I had the "blondish" one from bumble and bumble, it wasn't blonde it was DARK BROWN. After reading good reviews on it, I'm glad I wasn't the only one that wasn't feeling it.

I do love Oscar Blandi dry shampoo that you can buy at Sephora. It's white though, so if you have dark hair it may look funny. I'm going to try to find the KMS one though, I like a lot of their other products and this may be a good addition to my collection.


----------



## Blueeyesangel18 (Aug 22, 2009)

Quote:

  If you get Batiste dry shampoo in America then test it out, it's the best known dry shampoo in England, its only about £2 a bottle and it's really really good.  
 
I love Batiste dry shampoo, costs €3.15 here in Ireland it is my lifesaver !! Also Id recomend these two shampoos; Loreal Elvive nutri-gloss light (light pink bottle with green ring round the cap), Pantene Clarifying shampoo for greasy/normal hair, my roots look clean on the second day no grease at all, its my HG shampoo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Also I use a light spray in conditioner as i find normal ones weigh my hair down to much, I use the loreal elvive nutri-gloss


----------



## RedRibbon (Aug 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Blueeyesangel18* 

 
_I love Batiste dry shampoo, costs €3.15 here in Ireland it is my lifesaver !! Also Id recomend these two shampoos; Loreal Elvive nutri-gloss light (light pink bottle with green ring round the cap), Pantene Clarifying shampoo for greasy/normal hair, my roots look clean on the second day no grease at all, its my HG shampoo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Also I use a light spray in conditioner as i find normal ones weigh my hair down to much, I use the loreal elvive nutri-gloss_

 
I love the exact same shampoos! I use Pantene's ice shine on my hair and it works a charm, it gets rid of the grease but doesn't make my curls frizz.  I bought the nutri gloss before it was on tv and I love it, the more you use it, the shinier your hair gets.  Once I've gotten through my backlog of current conditioners I'm going back to this one.


----------



## InspiredBlue (Aug 31, 2009)

I use a spray dry shampoo from Lee Stafford. It's great for when I don't have time to wash my hair, but it's starting to get flat and greasy at the roots. My sister, who is still a greasy haired teenager, swears by this stuff.


----------



## Temptasia (Sep 3, 2009)

Sweet. Tried KMS Makeover spray today...good stuff!
I usually wake up with greasy roots and a few sprays made my hair voluminous and managable. So handy for those "oh shit im running late" mornings. 

Thanks Hilly!


----------

